# Irrigation system isn't working...need advice



## lostjeff (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi All,

I am trying to figure out what's going on with my irrigation system. I am a total novice and I am trying to make sense of all of this.

Problem:
- When I use my controller in the garage and put it on manual valve, there is no irrigation. It also doesn't work when I use guided program, or any setting. 
- There is a pool forming on the side of my house that I presume where the wire from the controller goes down into the pipes. Not sure if this is from me or from my neighbor.
- There are three valves on the side of my house. There is a valve for half of the sprinklers in my front yard, and another for the other half. I have no idea what the third valve is for. When I turn the solenoids on, the irrigation turns on. When I turn the solenoid on for the third value, something weird happens and a pool starts to form under my ferns in my front yard.
- The third valve leaks

System:
Irritol Slimdial Controller
Irritol Valves

Thanks for any advice. I've attached some pictures too.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZW5Gdr7Nh6U-F8EB496nPFaNptldlLx4/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ol25Cs-XlpP7uiZB3fpwyQWAuDNktrKO/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1P9neGlbTzhIUqw5RfBhLJxwPt8iWXUqU/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/13Zp-AJutF4ZZbNqrnN4WORulWuQXZv2t/view?usp=sharing


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

If the irrigation works when you manually activate the valves, but not from the controller, you have a problem with the controller or the wiring. If you have a multimeter, you can test and see if the controller works by checking voltage where the valve wires connect to the controller.

The third zone is probably for the gardens and likely has a leak. It could be where it is pooling water. If there is an irrigation head where it is pooling water it could be leaking from the head or the pipe connecting to the head. If there is a head and the head is just trickling water without a leak, it suggests low pressure at the head and a leak somewhere else in the line.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Since you have visible water flow through the first 2 valves but not through the 3rd, and esp since you have water pooling up, the most obvious is that there's a broken head or pipe. No way around it but digging around for the source of that water leak.

The controller problem is a bit vague ... but if you understand the logic of what/how it works it's easy to troubleshoot. Essentially they're nothing more than "electronic hands" that turn your valves on & off. Since you can manually turn them on & get water flow them it's a matter of determining why the electronic signal isn't able to do the same. It could be as simple as lack of power (is it plugged in?) and/or a loose wire connection, to possibly a cut in the wires underground somewhere. A continuity tester can confirm any breaks in the wire, if that's what you're suspecting. I would start worth the controller first. Determine if it's outputting the necessary voltage and if not replace it. If yes then it's a continuity or valve issue.

Edit: I see @bernstem is ahead of me on these same thoughts. :thumbsup:


----------



## lostjeff (Oct 31, 2020)

corneliani said:


> Since you have visible water flow through the first 2 valves but not through the 3rd, and esp since you have water pooling up, the most obvious is that there's a broken head or pipe. No way around it but digging around for the source of that water leak.


You are right...I have just confirmed that I have a pooling leak from an underground pipe. Need to fix it. Thank you.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

An easier way to check for continuity is to read the resistance across that valve and the common wire and compare it to the resistance found for other working valves. Get a multimeter, set it to Ohms, and put one lead on the common wire and run across all of your outputs to the valves (at the controller). It should take 2 minutes. Any outliers are problems...


----------



## lostjeff (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi - I have two more questions -

1) Do the solenoids need to be in the on or off position for the irrigation system to work?

2) Does anyone know what the third valve does? It is different from the other two in that it has some kind of black extension, as seen in the picture. https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ol25Cs-XlpP7uiZB3fpwyQWAuDNktrKO/view

Thanks.....


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

lostjeff said:


> Hi - I have two more questions -
> 
> 1) Do the solenoids need to be in the on or off position for the irrigation system to work?
> 
> ...


The valve itself needs to be in the off position at all times, unless you're needing to manually override the controller signal. There's an electromagnetic plunger inside that solenoid that 'opens' whenever voltage is sent it's way, and simulates the same action as if you had turned it manually. 
That last valve seems to be an inline pressure regulator, used in drip irrigation systems since they don't handle more than 30-40 psi. Seems you've found your drip irrigation line btw. 👌

Btw, here's a video on how irrigation valves work. More for peace of mind in knowing the concept of how they operate, than anything. 





And here's a pic of a rain bird pressure regulator like what you seem to have:


----------

